# Look What Followed Me Home



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Svenskaflicka is going to call me an addict. It was just too good a deal to pass up. This wheel showed up on Craig's list and was only about 10 minutes from my house. I went to peek at her and for 50.00 she came home with me. 

I haven't a clue what kind she is. The seller said that it used to belong to her sister who used it for decoration. She got it from a great aunt who used to spin on her. 

The wheel has almost no wobble at all. She turns more true than my ******. She doesn't throw the drive band. yay! All the pieces parts are there. The pictures of the flyer look like it is cracked or damaged along the arm but it is not - it's just a shadow. The flyer is in perfect shape except that there are hooks missing. The whorl and the bobbin have some chips but nothing that will cause a problem. One of the pegs that holds the wheel in place is so gummed up she won't slide all the way through the holes but that should clean up fine. The other peg which is not so dirty slides easily through both holes on either side so I think the one peg just needs a good cleaning. 

The finish needs help. I can't wait for that stuff WIHH recommended to get here. The finish is flakey in some places and crackled in others. I think she'll clean up pretty well, though. 

The wheel is 25 inches. There are no repairs to it and all the spokes are snug and tight. What a wonder!! 

The treadle was been worn by the feet of all the spinners before me. I wish I knew their stories. 

So what do you think??


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Beautiful Baltic style wheel. The hooks aren't needed on both sides of the flyer. You can see where previous owners crossed the yarn across the bobbin from hook to hook (slows down the up take)

She'll be gorgeous once you clean her up!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!!!

How do you find all these wheels? I swear it's a gift and talent, and a touch of destiny :bow:

I can't wait to see her when she's all cleaned up :sing:

I'm glad she found a home where she will be loved and used again, instead of sitting around collecting dust.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ahhh! A Norwegian split table wheel!

WITH THE MOVEABLE ARMS!

Sooo cool.

Strip that nasty finish off, give her a coat of Danish Oil, and wooo off you go!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Addict. 

Happy New Wheel Day! :nanner:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

What's her name?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you so much, everyone! 



> How do you find all these wheels? I swear it's a gift and talent, and a touch of destiny


Lately they just seem to come to me. It's kind of embarrassing to have several great finds in a row for so cheap. They honestly fell into my lap. I've been on Craig's list looking for a few other things. 

I have two huge end tables in the living room but the drawer in them is about as big as a postage stamp. It's only about 1/4 or even less than it could be. We would like to have more storage space so I have been stalking Craig's list looking for a couple of nightstands that have two or more drawers. While I'm there I may as well peek in case there are any wheels...and twice now in a row I've been at the right place at the right time. 

Now if only I could find a really shallow (front to back) cabinet to use in the bathroom for towels...

ETA - Kelsey, I don't know what her name is yet...she is whispering but her voice is so small yet that I can't quite make it out. I have the suspicion she will find her voice before too long, though!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Thats a purdy one !!! Interesting movable arms !!!! ahhhh.... the stories she must hold !!


----------



## ZEUS (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice. I was thinking about the possibility of keeping sheep.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota she is a treasure . I love that there are worn grooves on the flyer arms from the years of spinning.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

congrats on rescuing this old Norwegian lady! I agree that this is a double table (or split table) Norwegian based on the style of the turnings and the threaded bars that run parallel to the tables for balancing her, lending support and providing a straight plane for the drive wheel to spin along. She is lovely. 

Her tensioning system seems to be a hybrid - and that has me stumped, although Frazzlehead seems familiar with it. She has tensioning knob on the end of the table for moving the MOA (Mother of All) back and forth but you say she has "moveable arms"???? That part confuses me. If she has a "tilt tension" why would she need a functioning tension screw? (Scratches head)

Frazzlehead, can you come back and explain, *"with the moveable arms?"* purdy please? _si vous se il vous plaÃ®t_


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

oh and I forgot to add "ADDICT!" hee hee


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

It looks like the same design as the kromski polanaise.


[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6jIRjI3TkDc[/ame]

In the video ,towards the end, shows how to adjust it.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow, what a beautiful machine! Good deal!:thumb:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Happy new wheel day!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Her tensioning system seems to be a hybrid - and that has me stumped, although Frazzlehead seems familiar with it. She has tensioning knob on the end of the table for moving the MOA (Mother of All) back and forth but you say she has "moveable arms"???? That part confuses me. If she has a "tilt tension" why would she need a functioning tension screw? (Scratches head)
> 
> Frazzlehead, can you come back and explain, *"with the moveable arms?"* purdy please? _si vous se il vous plaÃ®t_


I actually meant the turned adjuster bars you mentioned - for straightening the drive wheel. The tension should be standard twist tension - I have a reproduction Norwegian, looks very much like this but doesn't have those adjustable turned horizontal bars.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

thanks, Frazzlehead! I never know what to call those bars! I think of them as "stretcher bars". 

So, do you think the maidens are supposed to be tilted backward like that ???  - or are they supposed to be standing upright and pointing to the heavens like "most" Norwegian wheels?

That's the head scratcher for me - Pearl B , the Polonaise has parallel maidens like my Norwegian - Kasota's girls are laying back a bit - like they have had too much to drink. :buds: Maybe they are just loose and the MOA needs tightening up and straighteneing up a bit. "Tilt tension" in the Canadian wheels requires the whole MOA apparatus to tilt back and the big screw knob on the end of the table is considered "decorative". In my limited experience, seeing a Norwegian with a tilt tension would be very strange.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH although my Country Craftsman is NOT a Norwegian wheel it is a screw tension and the MOA does tilt "backward" as you say. It seems to me that most screw tension wheels have a MOA that is slightly tilted "backwards".


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Now I am peeking at her more closely. Nothing about the MOA or the maidens is loose at all. They all sit very snug in their places. The screw tension is quite functional although I think it needs a little cleaning and it will move more easily. The wooden "bolt" on the underside works fine as well. You are right, though, they are a bit laid back...not so much as I have seen on a CPW but they are not at a 90 degree angle from the table for sure. Maybe she just likes to look "up" a bit to see the northern lights... 

Thank you all for the Happy Wheel Day wishes....and for sharing what you know with me. I'm such a newbie...


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

It's just such a beautiful wheel that I've added another one to my wish list :sing:
I swear sometimes I think I need to go to a 12 step program.

Hi my name is Pearl and I'm a wheel-a-holic :hysterical:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello, Pearl. Welcome. :grouphug: My name is Kasota and I, too, am a wheelaholic. 

:bandwagon:

Somehow I can hear a whole lot of people in this group saying, "Just one more...."


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

One is to many and a thousand isn't enough :buds::hysterical:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Unlike AA, We _encourage_ collecting wheels!!

I'm down to 6 and very willing to let 2 antiques go because they are working wheels collecting dust.

I bought each of them for $150 and that is what I'll sell them for.

One is an Irish style Saxon Wheel. Irish Castle wheels are pretty common, the Irish Saxon are not.

The other is a smaller ****** wheel with bone inlays.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Pictures MLF... Enabling requires photos! <3


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Cyndi, I read that at first that you had an Irish Castle wheel you were going to sell. I looked at pictures of those and thought about how cool one of those would be to have. Boy am I glad it's not what you have. I've not even learned to use the Ashford Traditional I have here now.

And Kas, I suffered from OLAD for the first year and a half after I started learning to weave. I'm just now at a place where I can think about turning some of them loose and build the studio around what I think I will use.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I wanna see that Irish Saxon....

What makes them so unusual?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

The only wheels I have are on my truck.....





I am so ashamed


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> The only wheels I have are on my truck....


Hmmmm. We need to fix that. And I don't mean takin' the wheels off your truck, either. 

lol!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Beautiful! Happy New (Old) Wheel Day!!


----------

